# Ketchup



## Sixtyplus (Feb 14, 2012)

I am scheduled for my second RAI treatment mid July. Last time we followed the Low Iodine Cookbook faithfully. I enjoy ketchup so we made our own following a recipe in the book. This time around I noticed Heinz makes a salt free variety so was looking for it but no luck - I am Canadian. I found a low salt variety but no salt free so I wrote Heinz asking where I can get it and was told not available in Canada so then I asked about iodine content and was told Heinz uses salt without iodine. Anyone else have experience with this? I'm thinking I'll go ahead and use regular ketchup as lots of times the low salt has something else just as bad added. Anyone with info on other products that use non-iodized salt?

Thanks

Dave


----------

